# Gulf Stream Fishing South Carolina



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Took the Head Boat out of Murrells Inlet yesterday ( 6-23-13 ) as this was my first trip of the year. Capt. Robert of the New Inlet Princess always puts us on the fish and yesterday was perfect. The Sea Bass catch was outstanding but I was only able to keep 4 that were over 13 inches. Lots of vermillion snapper, but most that I caught were undersized as well as were the silver snapper but there was numerous put on ice by fellow fisherman. Amber Jacks were part the catch also. They put up a nice fight and were the cause of most of the tangles. Gag and Scamp grouper were put on the deck as well. I managed to catch one 18" inch Scamp Grouper but put him back do to being 2" inches under minimum of 20" inch. We did see some Dolphin Fish aka Mai Mai. There were a few fellas drift lining that set the hook on a couple but were not able to put them on the deck. Two King Mackerel were caught and put in the ice box by two fellow fisherman. Numerous Trigger fish and Grunts rounded out the catch to another perfect day fishing. I'm not posting this thread just because I'm a local here, this is some of the finest fishing I have done in my time and always manage to get on this charter a few times a year. During your next trip to Myrtle Beach, for great fishing from a Head Boat, well all I can say is this charter has never disappointed me and has always had me saving up for the next trip. :fishing::fishing:


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Forgot to mention the tremendous amount of rudder fish that we caught also.


----------

